# Official SMF February Throwdown



## fired up (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*
  1. The dish must be *SMOKED *in the cooking process, or feature *SMOKED *ingredients in a prominent manner.
  2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
  3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (2/1 - 2/28). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.  This month's code word is PIRATES
  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 2/28. PLEASE RESIZE YOUR ENTRY PHOTOS TO 800X600
  5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket  so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.
  7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
  8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
  9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
*[font=&quot]Good Luck and have fun!

[/font]*


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds fun! But i will be sitting this one out. Cant wait to see what people come up with. Im just not a seafood fan. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm gonna have to try a throwdown and this sounds interesting. I have a few idears so far.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Now thats right up our alley here now.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I love seafood but not sure I am gonna go this round.  Got a great idea but alot on the burner right now.  Maybe later in the month I will be more motivated.  Good Luck to all and looking for some interesting recipes to show up for this one.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 31, 2010)

did you say seafood?  i think i can find some of that here in miami,  in fact i'm on a seafood diet right now,  whatever food i see i eat it!!   this will be a good one gonna need all month to practice


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok I am very new but thinking of doing this, I live on an island in the cheasapeak bay so I know seafood lol


----------



## eman (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally a throw down for us cajuns!
 The hamster has the wheel turning at warp speed.  gotta get some ideas .


----------



## smokemifugotem (Feb 1, 2010)

First of all, Welcome to SMF!!! Were always very pleased to meat new people! I would highly recommend entering this fun contest. Its a great way to get your creative juices flowing. And judging by your location... you could give some of the seasoned veterans a run for their money. I say DO IT!! you will have a lot of fun, and hey... you get to smoke something to eat! It doesn't get better than that.  Good luck!


----------



## meateater (Feb 4, 2010)

Remember "hamsters" are not seafood!


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 4, 2010)

Great!  I have been so busy I missed the last two contests, but I have just the idea for this one!  Now all I have to do is find the time...


----------



## hhookk (Feb 12, 2010)

Unless I missed it in the rules, I didn't see anywhere it says if we are allowed to have more than 1 entry. Anybody?

Living in the Boston area seafood if plentiful and I have a couple different ideas. Thanks.


----------



## fired up (Feb 12, 2010)

One entry per person. However, your entry could be a platter with many kinds of seafood on it.


----------



## hhookk (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 13, 2010)

sorry guys,  i think im gonna get this one.   We wife went out with her friends and i had all day alone, exept for the dog,  to concentrate on this one.  house smells like the ocean floor, but we get enough seafood for the next three days!!!!!

good luck to all!!!1


----------



## fired up (Feb 14, 2010)

We are halfway through the month and no entries have been submitted. Guess I am going to have to get in on this one.


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

they still comes,you'll see


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't been in a throwdown yet.  I probably don't have a chance against all the pros here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like a good excuse to fire up the smoker anyways.  I think I'll go to the fish monger today.  Wait, I'm about 1000 miles from a fish monger; I'll figure something out!


----------



## meateater (Feb 16, 2010)

I just sent you mine. I am no Bobby Flay but I think its good.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 16, 2010)

Submitted mine today, and ate it for supper.  Smoked seafood is scrumdillyumptious.


----------



## mistabob (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh jeez! I didn't even check to see that the February throwdown had been posted!  I better try to think of something awesome and get 'er done in the next few days!  :)


----------



## smoke n my eye (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive been contemplating whether or not to even try this being a newbie and all. But i figure, what the heck, whats the worst that can happen i get to eat some deliscious smoked food. Will have my entry in tonight when the meal is done. Also i figured its a perfect day for a smoke, 25mph winds, pouring rain, currently 45 degrees, did i mention this is in southern Califonia.


----------



## meateater (Feb 27, 2010)

Now that's what it's all about, Good Luck!


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 27, 2010)

63 °F 
Humidity:69 %
Wind:SSW 28 mph
Raining 
I feel you just as bad in norcal. But the smoker is keep steady at 225 degrees. Chickens should be done by 6pm 
Yummy
Robert


----------

